# vinyl number spacing



## dnjdesigns (Jan 4, 2011)

hi all

I'm personalizing some basketball tanks with numbers on the back. i have the individual numbers but am unsure of the spacing between the 2 digit numbers. vertically I was going to go 5 inches down from the collar but was unsure of the spacing between the 2 digits

thanks in advance


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

about .5 - 1 inch between numbers depending on size.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

What tony said. We cut our stock numbers in 6 inch and 8 inch with 3/8 edge so when you line them up they are 3/4 inch space between the numbers. Hop that helps

danny


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

All good info above - space between #s is often driven by size of number and apparel sizes - make sure your 2 digit #s will fit on the apparel's smallest size...nothing worse than finding out after ...


----------

